# More Pics of the fish fry



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Few more...Sorry if I missed anyone..It wasn't intentional...


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

loved the fire extinguisher pic....fortunately not needed.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

great photos!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Grady, do you have a picture of FISHROADIE?


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Grady, do you have a picture of FISHROADIE?


I don't think I meet FISHROADIE..I think I have posted all pics but I'll look.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Loy, this is the only picture I missed..No pics of FISHROADIE...I'll do better next time..


Sorry for missing you Matt.................


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are good pictures and it was a very good time. I have been communicating with FISGROADIE through his posts, which I really enjoy, and didn't get to shake his hand so I'll to see him on the water.
More jet drive stories ROADIE!
I did notice that Matt and I seem to telling a fish story in the pictures, you think?


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pictures. Sorry I missed most of you. The wife and I had a Rib Burn cook off that we here obligated for. I did get by early for a few minutes and enjoyed visiting with those that were there.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

*My pics*

Here are the few pics I was able to take before my camera locked up


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's some more pics


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

A few more


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Reel Time that is a good good picture of the Duke and the Duchess! Holding court, lol. 
And a good one of those great cooks!.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Asses shux*

Thanks Loy 
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Oops. I don't believe it*

I meant Awwww shux
Red facecharlie

Trying to learn to type on an iPad


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

love the pictures! it really shows how the dishes were eatin up!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

GoneFish'n said:


> Thanks Loy
> GoneFish'n
> Charlie





GoneFish'n said:


> I meant Awwww shux
> Red facecharlie
> 
> Trying to learn to type on an iPad


Don't you just love the autocorrect! No harm done Charlie. We know your true character.


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

As this was my first fish fry to attend, I Would like to say thank you to everyone for an absolute wonderful time. My son and I had a blast. And a special thanks to those hard workin cooks for some delicious food.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

mossyoak1 said:


> As this was my first fish fry to attend, I Would like to say thank you to everyone for an absolute wonderful time. My son and I had a blast. And a special thanks to those hard workin cooks for some delicious food.


Don't let it be your last! LOL! I was really good to meet you and your son!
RT


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a great looking bunch of fisherman. Thanks for sharing the pics. I will make the next one.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

did FISHROADIE get under the radar? I checked my pic's but none of fishroadie....a slick one he is.....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Ken, I think Fishroadie is in this picture. In the background in the center.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

He almost stayed clear of the camera's!

-LP


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Lonestar Proud said:


> He almost stayed clear of the camera's!
> 
> -LP


LP I try real hard to stay clear of cameras, I dont like my parole officer knowing were I am. I cant beileve they got one of me, I am slipping.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> LP I try real hard to stay clear of cameras, I dont like my parole officer knowing were I am. I cant beileve they got one of me, I am slipping.


LMAO!! A parole officer would have a helluva time keeping up with you Roadie!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a good time also but that picture of me looks like I am at a tent revival. Thanks to all that put this on.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think I see him with the boat house in the background, That you ROADIE?


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*good times, brother...*


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

i thought that was fishroadie in that one pic....but couldn't tell for sure. It was really nice meeting everyone and seeing old faces again.
thanks to allen and charlie for some wonder cooking. And special thanks to the duke for hosting the party.....now lets fish...


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I think I see him with the boat house in the background, That you ROADIE?


Yes SS That is me, I was eating some of sunbeams bannana pudding.


----------

